# Bathroom Exhaust Fan



## CAB (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey all,  

I just bought a house and there is no exhaust fan in the Bathroom.  I'm going to install a light/fan combo so I was crawling around the attic to map out my exhaust options.  


I have to cut the vapour barrier in the attic in order to mount the fan box but am a little wary it could be bad to do that.

any advise on how to deal with the vapour barrier so it still serves its purpose once the exhaust is installed. 

Thanks for any tips you guys/gals can provide!


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 22, 2006)

Tape the vapor barrier to the box if you're worried about it.

No problem.. I used foil tape on mine.




 welcome to the forum!


----------



## CAB (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the response, and the welcome!

I'm pretty new to the whole home fix it stuff so I'll probably have lots of questions along the way!


----------



## paull90260 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good choice to go with light/fan combo.  We replaced existing fan with light/fan combo and we love it.


----------



## manolok (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't think cutting the vapor barrier should be a problem, just try to cut only what you need.  

Manuel


----------



## crapbathroom (Mar 29, 2007)

ahh the exhaustfan/light combo, we looked everywhere to find a decent looking one, our bathroom already has one which we put in about 10 years ago but yeah just cut only as much of the vapor barrier you will need to get the fan box in there.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Mar 29, 2007)

As said above. Also make sure you find the shortest, straightest route to the outside. Use galvanized pipe and keep your turns down to a minimal. this will maximize you units cfm ( air movement).


----------



## FixturesEtc.com (Apr 17, 2007)

Panasonic fans are wonderful!  They work awesome and are really quiet!  Love your Allarounder, Paul!  How do you like it?


----------



## Streamin1972 (May 15, 2007)

up to and out of the ridge vent in the attic?

It is the closest location without serious cutting. I thought I could simply suspend the 4" aluminum duct work right at the edge of it so that it essentially blows out the vent.

Any thoughts? Concerns? Definite don't do its?

Thanks!

Barry


----------



## Square Eye (May 15, 2007)

Although it is a vent, Moisture from the shower will cause condensation under your ridge vent. Sometimes a bath vent can transfer enough moissture to do as much damage as a leaking roof. A roof Jack isn't that major to install. Take a hammer up on the roof and tap back and forth, you will feel and hear the rafters under the decking. Cut a 4-5" hole between the rafters and trim the shingles back a little at a time until the roof jack fits over the hole. 

Do it right and you won't ever think about it again. Mess it up and it'll be a headache waiting for a rainy day


----------



## Streamin1972 (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I will go with my second option of routing the 4" line down through the floor in the adjacent closet to the outside. The house is 22"  up on piers and open on all 4 sides, so venting it outside to the sand under the house should be a better option. I'll put a screen over the end to prevent critters from entering.

Barry


----------

